

Apple takes 30%, Amazon took 70% - YooLi
http://thesmallwave.com/apples-30-cut-is-outrageous-yet-when-amazon-w

======
kjksf
Two wrongs don't make a right.

Besides, Amazon actually provided a ton of value specifically for book
authors, already being the biggest marketplace for books.

Apple's actions are more like ISP who thinks that just because bits have to
flow to the user through their pipe and decides to charge everyone who sells
some of those bits, even though I've already paid ISP for delivering those
bits to me.

Similarly, as an owner of Apple I've already paid them top dollar for the
device and I don't appreciate Apple treating me as infinite stream of money
that they squeeze out of me through forced markup on everyone else's services.

People mostly look at this from the perspective of companies hit with that 30%
markup but the ultimate looser is me, the guy who gave Apple $1800 for 2
iPhones and an iPad because going forward I'll either loose access to services
that can't afford that 30% markup or that 30% will trickle down to me.

Apple's greed will ultimately be satisfied from my pocket, their (former) best
customer.

------
Spines11
Thirty percent may be okay for books, but companies selling music like
Rhapsody probably don't even have profit margins of thirty percent.

~~~
sambeau
s/selling/reselling

